# Tacky cigar bands, whats your best example?



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Iron Horse Cigars

Great Cigar Robusto - CONNECTICUT | J&A Cigars Online


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I think Ron Mexicos are tacky. Ron Mexico - Cigars International


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Come on, nothing says class like the Great Cigars band. It is especially effective at attracting the ladies. 

For me it's the Gurkha guy, the rest of the label is fine, just that dude with his funny hat bugs me.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll +1 the Ron Mexico and the fat Gurkha guy with the weird hat.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Pirate's gold!?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Obsidian.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

BMack said:


> Obsidian.


omg, yes...that thing is a freakin sheet of paper!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> omg, yes...that thing is a freakin sheet of paper!


But at least it's a somewhat tastefully printed sheet of paper... :lol:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Ill second the pirates gold, i like the smokes but its pretty hokey.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought the Viaje reservas from the summer were a little bit over the top with the triple bands, but nowhere near as tacky as Obsidian or Alec Bradley black market with their giant sleeve bands.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

The new Thunder by Nimish Patel band is pretty bad looking. The cigar was pretty darn good though.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

In no order...
Gurkha Seduction
Alec Bradley Tempus
Puros Indios 2012
Pride Bandolero
new DPG Series JJ (was such a great band)
601, lol.
A. Turrent
C & C

For the record, AVO is about as good as it gets as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

I saw a pack of "BluntVille" cigars at the convenience store the other day that I kind of got a kick out of just from the name. Of course if you read the packaging it becomes even more entertaining; their cigars let you tear off the outer wrapper along with the band if you'd prefer your cigar to burn faster, or just leave it on for normal speed. LOL


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....the new PUEBLO DOMINICANO has about as generic looking label as you can get. Just the sticks name on a paper label. That is were the "generic" presentation qualites stop as the flavor KICKS-ASS!!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Avocado.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I've always thought the Baccarat bands look pretty tacky. They aren't too bad for a cheap mild smoke though. I smoke those when I'm working in the yard.

Most, if not all, of the house brands at Famous have pretty tacky looking bands IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

My vote goes to the CAO Brazilia CAO Brazilia - Cigar.com


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I think most of the Unsmokeables from CI would qualify, Hesitant Pirate and Dark shark would be some good examples.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Photo - Pride Bandolero - Tampa Bay Cigar | Examiner.com

I have to agree with the pride bandolero after looking it up as well.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> My vote goes to the CAO Brazilia CAO Brazilia - Cigar.com


Obsidian's reservoir-tip free condom of a wrapper aside, I think that the entire CAO line's bands are bugly with the exception of the Criollo. They look like a box of crayons puked on them.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm with the pirate's gold ...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'm with the pirate's gold ...
> 
> View attachment 35903


Are they THAT low-res in person!?!?!?! Yikes. They're pretty bad. But when I think of tacky, I think of unnecessarily large/ornate. Obsidian, Ave Maria... a good cigar sells itself. If I see a band like that, I just assume it's there to cover up lackluster taste.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll vote the Alec Bradley Black Market. My WIFE actually rolled her eyes when she saw them... That's a bad sign.

The Pirate's Gold looks pretty bad, too.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> I think most of the Unsmokeables from CI would qualify, Hesitant Pirate and Dark shark would be some good examples.


Dude, what are you talking about? Dark Shark band is awesome! It's dark, AND it has a shark on it!!!!

I cannot think of the name, but the band that has the old lady with like an 80 gauge cigar in her mouth. It's disturbs me.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

gosh said:


> Dude, what are you talking about? Dark Shark band is awesome! It's dark, AND it has a shark on it!!!!
> 
> I cannot think of the name, but the band that has the old lady with like an 80 gauge cigar in her mouth. It's disturbs me.


Ah, the Perdomo Immenso. I believe they're only 60 rg but yeah, it's an abusurd band.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

gosh said:


> I cannot think of the name, but the band that has the old lady with like an 80 gauge cigar in her mouth. It's disturbs me.





jswaykos said:


> Ah, the Perdomo Immenso. I believe they're only 60 rg but yeah, it's an abusurd band.


Yeah the Immense is ridiculous! And disturbing! Supposedly it's a decent smoke, but with a band like that I may never find out...


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Man-O-War Virtue is a vile looking band. Very cheap looking


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

HEHEHE! That IS pretty bad.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Quietville said:


> View attachment 35908
> 
> 
> HEHEHE! That IS pretty bad.


You see what we're talking about huh? Just looking at it makes me feel dirty... It's like flipping through the channels at a cheap hotel and catching a glimpse of a really bad low budget p0rn... ugh...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Quietville said:


> View attachment 35908
> 
> 
> HEHEHE! That IS pretty bad.


That's exactly the one I was thinking of. I don't care how good that cigar is, I would probably never, ever, try it. It's like a National Geographic **** or something.

Edit: wow, the short word for adult film gets censored?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

gosh said:


> That's exactly the one I was thinking of. I don't care how good that cigar is, I would probably never, ever, try it. It's like a National Geographic **** or something.
> 
> Edit: wow, the short word for adult film gets censored?


yep... that's why i spelled it with a "0" instead of an "O" lol


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I also think the majority of thompson house brands as some of the tackiest things ever, maybe just based on name like iguana.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> I also think the majority of thompson house brands as some of the tackiest things ever, maybe just based on name like iguana.


You totally stole my thunder. How does that company stay in business?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Advertising, and there is a sucker born every minute theory. If i can get this dumb bastard to drop 50 or 100 bucks once then thats a customer. Also keep in mind alot of people started on swishers. I think the smoking progression is swisher, thompson, everything else hand rolled.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Quietville said:


> View attachment 35908
> 
> 
> HEHEHE! That IS pretty bad.


OMG!! That made me laugh a throw up a little at the same time.
What were they thinking???


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> You totally stole my thunder. How does that company stay in business?


I honestly have no idea. I had ONE transaction with them, and that was enough to never do business with them ever again. Nor will anyone I know. Ugh, seriously. Slimey as hell!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Advertising, and there is a sucker born every minute theory. If i can get this dumb bastard to drop 50 or 100 bucks once then thats a customer. Also keep in mind alot of people started on swishers. I think the smoking progression is swisher, thompson, everything else hand rolled.


Even when I was a total noob, I could recognize a shady operation when I see one. I guess I was lucky enough to have been turned onto the hobby by a couple of guys that got me started on solid brand name "hecho totalmente a mano" sticks. Opening up a Thompsons catalog for the first time and seeing mostly stuff I'd never heard of with ridiculous names and cheap looking crappy bands...it became obvious to me quality wasn't important to them and they decided to take the really low road to make a buck. I just don't understand how a company can and/or would want to survive on the hope that your customers are, and will stay ignorant of what quality really is.

Sorry for the semi-hijack.

Hey how about super ridiculous or cheesy cigar names/brands to go along with the tacky bands?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> Even when I was a total noob, I could recognize a shady operation when I see one. I guess I was lucky enough to have been turned onto the hobby by a couple of guys that got me started on solid brand name "hecho totalmente a mano" sticks. Opening up a Thompsons catalog for the first time and seeing mostly stuff I'd never heard of with ridiculous names and cheap looking crappy bands...it became obvious to me quality wasn't important to them and they decided to take the really low road to make a buck. I just don't understand how a company can and/or would want to survive on the hope that your customers are, and will stay ignorant of what quality really is.


As I said somewhere else, if you like Padrón, Fuentes, Olivas, Ligas, Rockys or anything else you buy in a B&M, you need Thompson to stay in business and keep selling $1.50 cigars, I promise you...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I know this might not be politically correct but the A. Fuente Opus X band is a bit over the top and tacky. It is fantastic smoke but the band does scream look at me and most of the rest of the Fuente line, the bands are nicely understated.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

the opus x band is *supposed* to scream out "look at me, I spend a whack of dollars on this cigar" for the people so inclined. For those who are not, you can always remove the band.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 to Obsidian and Pirate's Gold

Famous's Capoeiras are pretty bad, too

Capoeira Professor 5 Pack Cigars - Maduro Pack of 5

They're supposed to be a pretty good cigar. I've only tried one of my 5 pack, but I wasn't impressed. I'm hoping they get a little better in a few more months.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a 5 pack of Capoeiras and my wife is like "uh, why is there a break-dancer on your cigar?". Not really an impressive cigar imo, but not "bad". The cheapie hunt continues!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I like the capoeria but like most cheaper cigars they need some rest. they get better each time i fish one out of the box. I got them cause Cigary recommended them. 

I would also like to add most things that have cuban in there name but not made in cuba. Like Cuban honeys, cuban delights, free cuba- all have super cheesy bands.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I know this might not be politically correct but the A. Fuente Opus X band is a bit over the top and tacky. It is fantastic smoke but the band does scream look at me and most of the rest of the Fuente line, the bands are nicely understated.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/slowpokebill/image/131524144.jp[/QUOTE]
> 
> Really? I like them, they're busy but still classy in my opinion. I love the subtlety of the details, like the wood grain. The Lost City band looks amazing to me...and I'm not one for flashy or busy ANYTHING.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*Anything with "Thompsons" in the name hwell:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

She has her shirt on the bundle!

http://img.cigarsinternational.com/p/500/cs/f/cs-fca.jpg


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the second 601 Serie band was horrid. The one before the current one. What gets me about it is that the 601 is a FINE cigar! It is made by the Pepins and it is very tasty...it is not some crappy Thompson brand!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I think this one is ridiculous:

Fighting Cock Cigars - Cigars International
It does, however, speak to my spirit... :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

im going with these from holts jalopy and viking village

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

The Obsidian band just doesn't do it for me...I had my first experience with beetle holes under the band a few wks ago, there's no way I would have saw it if i hadn't decided to smoke it that day.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty much any big glittery band is tacky. Ghurka bands spring to mind.

Just make it small........and make the cigar taste good!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> I know this might not be politically correct but the A. Fuente Opus X band is a bit over the top and tacky. It is fantastic smoke but the band does scream look at me and most of the rest of the Fuente line, the bands are nicely understated.


Bill... This is down right blasphemy. :lol:

To be fair guys... A lot of these are bundle'ish type store brands, so I wouldn't expect much lol.

I'd say a few hideous bands, from people who should know better, are...

-Thunder* &* Xen by Nish
-New 601
-CAO Italia
-And the newest by RyJ... The Romeo. That is an abortion of a label. :tsk:


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there anything more gaudy and tacky than Ave Marie or Man O War?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I have actually smoked one of these abominations, and even posted a review. Long story short - it was every bit as bad as you can imagine :lol:



FWTX said:


>


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

I was going to say gurkha but since so many other people have said it, it's a little redundant (see what i did there?).


Kswicky said:


> Is there anything more gaudy and tacky than Ave Marie or Man O War?


You're crazy. :der: Two of the best bands out there.

Graycliff is pretty bad with that giant G and everything outlined in gold or silver


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

QiCultivator said:


> I think the second 601 Serie band was horrid. The one before the current one. What gets me about it is that the 601 is a FINE cigar! It is made by the Pepins and it is very tasty...it is not some crappy Thompson brand!


My favorite all time cigar is the 601 Green. It did get rave reviews, but a lot of people don't know about it.

All that said, I think Opus X bands are really tacky. Too much going on with them. I like simplicity.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

And - that U-U-U-U-G-G-G-L-Y "Vigilance" (I think that's what it's called) band with that monstrous looking garish sun with the face looking out past black spiked, crayon-looking sun flares. Y-Y-E-E-C-C-H-H-H!!! :frown: ...and sorry, folks I'm still not up with the times or technology enough to take and send a picture


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

joshuarodger said:


> You're crazy. :der: Two of the best bands out there.


I agree, I love the Ave Maria bands as well.

Some of the Gurkha bands are pretty bad. A couple of the really bright colored CAO bands are too (like the Italia).


----------



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

I'm not sure on the brand, but there is a company that attempts to have their bands look almost identical to AF bands.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Tacky or not, I hate _any _band that takes some wrapper with it. :anim_soapbox:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

La Sirena :???:










and here's my rebuttal for those that mentioned the AB Black Market. Did you know what lies beneath...?









Voila! A minimal, tasteful band. You're welcome! :humble:


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

+1

This is the first thing I thought when I saw this thread.

Pro


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Tacky or not, I hate _any _band that takes some wrapper with it. :anim_soapbox:


X 1000


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it's tacky that Siglo bands look so much like Cohiba's. (attached picture stolen from Web)

I think the band and inside box lid artwork for Garcia's Mi Barrio cigars are uuuugggggllllllyy. I realize it's in remembrance to the owner's father (or something), but I think less amateurish artwork would make a nicer tribute. (can't seem to get a pic to attach, so try this link: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/2846640686_f1792e518e.jpg)


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

ten08 said:


> La Sirena :???:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This must be the band that FRIEMANIS was talking about - this La Sirena, as far as being a AF takeoff - no? That band takes up nearly the whole cigar - and not in a good way like the Obsidian. Thanks ten08 for posting it.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Lots of good examples, though I am surprised no one has mentioned the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor bands. I think the look very cheap and cartoonish.

http://img.cigarbid.com/p/500/cs/6/cs-6bd.jpg


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

For the simplicity lovers:


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> For the simplicity lovers:
> 
> View attachment 39830


I would love to see an amazing cigar with that band. Maybe something from Drew Estate?

Otherwise, as far as the topic goes, I do have to agree with gurkha. I love the smokes, but the bands are gaudy as hell! That, and the Opus X. Sorry, I know it's the end all, be all of cigars, but it is rather ostentatious too.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr Dude65 said:


> I would love to see an amazing cigar with that band. Maybe something from Drew Estate?


Perhaps, one day, I will use it on my own cigar lines. ray:


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Perhaps, one day, I will use it on my own cigar lines. ray:


I look forward to buying a box!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Lots of good examples, though I am surprised no one has mentioned the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor bands. I think the look very cheap and cartoonish.
> 
> http://img.cigarbid.com/p/500/cs/6/cs-6bd.jpg


LOL, I thought the DPG JJ, Opus x and 601 references were bad, but LADCMA? Those have to be one of the classiest looking bands.

Over the top? Maybe a touch, but certainly not tacky.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I also think the LADC band is pretty classy. The LGC band is pretty bad though. They should go to something similar to the one on their Artisan Retro band for all their lines IMO.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

dayento2 said:


> View attachment 39698


LOL that band is borderline hilarious !


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

How bout this one fellas?















http://mycigarreviews.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/img_0952-small.jpg

Don't let the band fool you though. This was a pretty solid Maduro for $5.....


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Treadwell said:


> I think it's tacky that Siglo bands look so much like Cohiba's. (attached picture stolen from Web)
> 
> I think the band and inside box lid artwork for Garcia's Mi Barrio cigars are uuuugggggllllllyy. I realize it's in remembrance to the owner's father (or something), but I think less amateurish artwork would make a nicer tribute. (can't seem to get a pic to attach, so try this link: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/2846640686_f1792e518e.jpg)
> 
> ...


There's a reason for that I think. Cohiba make the siglo series which are ccs. My understanding was that at the point of the embargo, those leaving Cuba from the Cohiba plantation took the name siglo with them to begin making the ncs. Much like monte cristo, h. Upmann etc.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Eleigh said:


> There's a reason for that I think. Cohiba make the siglo series which are ccs. My understanding was that at the point of the embargo, those leaving Cuba from the Cohiba plantation took the name siglo with them to begin making the ncs. Much like monte cristo, h. Upmann etc.


While many of the cigar companies were nationalized under Castro, Cohiba was not one of them. Cohiba was started in 1966 (I think) as a personal cigar for Castro. In 1982 (again, I think) it became available as a regular Cuban brand. There has been a long debate over the Cohiba name and lawsuits as to the use of the name. The the best of my knowledge Cuba (actually Altadis which owns half of Habanos SA) won those lawsuit(s) but becasue of the embargo it is not enforced in the US.

Here is a great post that explains it more about the Cuban Namesakes and their history in detial.....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/272545-truth-about-cc-namesakes.html

Edit: Just finished doing some reading up on the subject and if I am understanding correctly the Supreme Court ruled that the Dominican Cohiba could continue to use the name. Just wanted to be clear since I said the Cuba (Altadis) won the lawsuit against General's Dominican Cohiba.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

teedles915 said:


> While many of the cigar companies were nationalized under Castro, Cohiba was not one of them. Cohiba was started in 1966 (I think) as a personal cigar for Castro. In 1982 (again, I think) it became available as a regular Cuban brand. There has been a long debate over the Cohiba name and lawsuits as to the use of the name. The the best of my knowledge Cuba (actually Altadis which owns half of Habanos SA) won those lawsuit(s) but becasue of the embargo it is not enforced in the US.
> 
> Here is a great post that explains it more about the Cuban Namesakes and their history in detial.....
> 
> ...


So Chiba and silo are mutually exclusive?


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Don_in_Texas said:


> I also think the LADC band is pretty classy. The LGC band is pretty bad though. They should go to something similar to the one on their Artisan Retro band for all their lines IMO.


Agreed, the woman seems a little weird. On the R series they try to make it look like theres a second red band underneath the original, but its really all just one. Never liked that

Another one for me with a lady on the band is la perla habana, I cant stand the bands on those lol.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Eleigh said:


> So Chiba and silo are mutually exclusive?


Sent you a PM Bro, so I didn't hijack the OP's thread any further than I already did.


----------



## TJM (Aug 9, 2012)

Quietville said:


> I think Ron Mexicos are tacky. (Edit: had to take out URL since I dont have 30 posts yet) Ron Mexico - Cigars International


I didnt know Ron Mexico was a Heisman trophy winner. Nice pose on the band.


----------

